# Charlotte, NC to Pittsburgh, PA need a ride



## JosephMason (Mar 6, 2013)

I live in South and North Carolina and in both states it is illegal to hitchhike. So to avoid being thrown to jail or getting a ticket or summonce for court I think someone would hit me up on here about it. I have a Valid Driver's Liscence and am able to chip in for gas.


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 6, 2013)

Craigslist rideshare, you should be able to find something in that direction.


----------



## JosephMason (Mar 7, 2013)

THANK YOU MAN, seriously thank you, I ended up contacting a guy who posted a trip to Erie a couple months back and turns out he has family up there and across the eastern sea board. And is willing to get me in PA in general. Once im in PA i am good to go. THanks man, thank you so much I AM GOING TO PA


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 7, 2013)

Good shit.
Nothing to it, but to do it.


----------



## sucio (Mar 7, 2013)

Hope you made it ok partner, good luck.


----------

